# Welcher Fisch eßbar?



## docc (24. September 2009)

Ich fange erst mit dem Angeln an und habe eine Frage ob alle Fische genießbar sind. Ich höre ab und zu von erfahrenen Anglern, dass sie einen großen Wels wieder einsetzen, da das Fleisch nicht zu genießen wäre. Auch sagte mir einer Brassen würden nicht schmecken. Woher weiß ich ob ein großer Karpfen oder anderer großer somit wohl auch alter Fisch zu alt ist zum verzehren? Welcher Fisch schmeckt überhaupt nicht?


----------



## BallerNacken (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Das ist eine Frage die man so nicht beantworten kann, denn Geschmäcker sind grundsätzlich verschieden.
Das emacht es quasi unmöglich dir da eine allgemeingültige Antwort zu geben. Aber es kann sicherlich jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen posten. Davon mal abgesehen schau mal in der Suchfunktion, da gab/gibt es einige Disskussionen drüber.

Davon mal abgesehen, ist mein persönlicher Geschmack:

Barsch --> sehr lecker
Zander --> sehr lecker
Wels --> sehr lecker
Forelle --> lecker
Hecht -->lecker

bei anderen Fischarten kommt es teils sehr sehr stark auf die Zubereitungsart an. So können sauer eingelgte Rotaugen durchaus sehr lecker schmecken. Oder auch Brassen in Fischklöße verarbeitet.

Also wie gesagt, alles Zubereituns und Geschmackssache#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Mein persönlicher Geschmack:

Zander: Lecker
Barsch: Lecker
Aal: Köstlich
Wels: Köstlich (bis ca. 1m Länge)
Karpfen: Köstlich bis ungenießbar, je nach Gewässer (nicht nach Größe)
Regenbogenforelle gezüchtet (Forellenpuff): schwer genießbar bis ekelhaft
Regenbogenforelle wild aufgewachsen: delikat
Brassen: köstlich, man muss nur mit den Gräten klar kommen
Schleie: ein Genuss...
Karausche: Würg....
Hecht: Hervorragend
Kaulbarsch: kaum zu toppen
Rotauge: Sehr gut
Rotfeder: nicht ganz so gut...
Rapfen: muss nicht sein, nicht wirklich
Güster: Nöööö....
Silberkarpfen: Abartig
Marmorkarpfen: Geht so...muss aber nicht...
Döbel: Richtig leckeres Fleisch
Grasfisch: Schmeckt wie eine Kreuzung aus Karausche und altem Ziegenbock
Stör (Hybriden): Alle mehr oder weniger delikat und teilweise unvorstellbar fett...

Und so weiter und so fort, ich habe alles schon probiert....
Manches schmeckt, anderes geht gar nicht. Aber letzten Endes entscheidet der persönliche Geschmack. Es soll auch Menschen geben, die Karauschen mögen, was für mich nicht vorstellbar ist...|rolleyes


----------



## antonio (26. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

wie schon gesagt alles eine frage  der zubereitung.
auch sind die geschmäcker verschieden.
daß bestimmte fische nicht schmecken sollen sind meist vorurteile oder der koch hatte keine ahnung, in den meisten fällen jedenfalls.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Im Gegensatz zu Fleisch spielt das Alter (und damit ja auch die Größe) des Fisches nicht eine sooo große Rolle für das Kulinarische..


Im Gegensatz zu einer 15 Jahre alten Kuh wird eben ein 15 Jahre alter Waller oder Karpfen nicht zäh...

Bei älteren (also größeren) Fischen gibt es dennoch einiges zu beachten:
Man sollte das Fett (gerade auch bei eh "fettreicheren" Fischen wie z. B. Karpfen) großzügig wegschneiden. 

Das verursacht oft den unangenehm "moddrigen" Geschmack, nicht das Fleisch selber. Das meiste Fett sitzt direkt unter der Haut, am Bauchlappen und an den Seitenlinien (oft erkennbar als dunkler/roter Streifen nach dem enthäuten beim filieren direkt an der Seitenlinie..)

Bei Fischen merkt man noch deutlicher als bei Schlachtvieh oder Wild den "Standort" und die Ernährung" am Geschmack. Fische aus Fließgewässern schmekcen meist besser und haben festeres Fleisch als Fische aus Stillgewässern/Seen. 

Fische die sich ihre Nahrung längere Zeit selber suchen mussten sind auch um Klassen besser als Zuchtfische oder frisch eingesetzte (Forellenteiche..).

Dennoch kann man letztlich jeden Fisch verwerten, es kommt dann nur auf die Methode an. 

Je hochrwertiger ein Fisch, desto sparsamer sollte man mit Gewürzen umgehen und desto vorsichtiger mit Hitze, Gardauer und Garmethode sein.

Diese also vorsichtig braten, dünsten, pochieren oder dämpfen, möglichst nur salzen oder pfeffern. Das gilt z. B. für Barsche, Zander, Waller, Forellen, Saiblinge etc...

Bei Weissfischen wird oft der Geschmack "unterschätzt", der bei vielen (Rotaugen nur als Beispiel!) vom feinsten iost - aber wegen der vielen Gräten werden die eben oft nicht so gerne genommen.

Diese kann man entweder zu einer Farce verarbeiten, daraus dann Klößchen, Terinnen, Pasteten oder Frikadellen machen, denn dabei werden die störenden Gräten so zerkleinert, dass sie niemanden mehr stören. Ebenfalls empfehlenswert ist das sauer einlegen, da durch den Essig die Gräten auch so weich werden, dass man sie nicht mehr spürt.

Hat man große Fische oder auch Fische auch Zuchten oder Stillgewässern, die kulinarisch nicht ganz den Stand der wildlebenden "Kollegen" oder von Flußfischen erreichen, ist räuchern eine gute Methode.

Entweder (je nach Größe) filieren oder eben als ganzes, entweder warm- oder kalt geräuchert. Warm geräuchert werden vor allem kleinere Fische oder Filets in kleineren Größen, großer Stücke oder Fische kann man gut kalträuchern.

Beim warmräuchern wird der Fisch meist in eine Gewürz/Salzlake eingelegt und dann im heissen Räucherofen gleichzeitig gegart und geräuchert.

Beim Kalträuchern wird der Fisch/Filet oft trocken gesalzen, bis er "gar ist" - je nach Größe sejr utnerschedliche Zeitdauer!) und dann im kalten Rauch nicht mehr gegart sondern nur mit dem Rauch veredelt (sehr zu empfehlen z. B. bei großen Karpfen..)..

Aber egal wie Du Deine Fische zubereitest:
Als Angler hast Du die beste Voraussetzung für ein hervorragendes Fischessen, nämlich absolut frische oder eben auch frisch eingefrorene Fische in einer Qualität (Wildfang) wie sie  kaum ein Fischhändler liefern kann.

Also nur ran und ausprobieren, es lohnt sich!!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Da spricht der Profi und dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen!
Mir ist eigentlich überhaupt kein einheimischer Fisch bekannt,welcher nicht essbar ist.Gut so manche sind nicht gerade "haute cuisine",aber sebst bei diesen Arten kommt es auf die Zubereitung an,um sie schmackhaft zu machen.
So habe ich kürzlich einen "Daubelmeister" (Daubel=Senke) kennengelernt,dessen Thaifrau
sogar kleine Weißfische durch ihren Wock jagt und sie in heißem Öl frittiert!
Sehr lecker,kann ich nur sagen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Geschmack:
> 
> Zander: Lecker
> Barsch: Lecker
> ...




Karauschen.....würger???


----------



## docc (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Danke für die Empfehlungen. Werde wohl meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen. Welchen Wolf nehmt Ihr für z.B. Fischfrikadellen? Reicht ein ganz normaler Fleichwolf aus um die Gräten zu zermahlen?


----------



## bubi0815 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Ich nehme einen normalen Fleischwolf (seit neuestem auch einen elektrischen), drehe die Filets zweimal durch, beim erstenmal mit normaler Scheibe, beim zweitenmal mit feinerer Scheibe. Ist zwar mehr Arbeit, aber die Gräten merkst du garantiert nicht mehr.
Zum Fleischwolf muß ich sagen, das Oma´s handbetriebener zwar mühsamer zu bedienen ist, aber der Elektrische ist nach einiger Zeit immer kurz vorm Heißlaufen und er ist sehr laut.


----------



## YakuzaInk (27. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Was meiner meinung nach noch wichtig ist:
Der Rogen der Barbe ist giftig und das Blut des Aals


----------



## Twyster (28. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*

Also wen ich jetzt alles richtig Verstanden habe ,und manch ein Angler der von nicht richtig genisbar Spricht ,der meint in erster Linie die Gräten,nicht mal das Fleisch


----------



## daci7 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ...
> Kaulbarsch: kaum zu toppen
> ...


 
kaulbarsch? ó_Ò 
na des hätt' i nich g'dacht.


----------



## andyblub (28. September 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch eßbar?*



Twyster schrieb:


> Also wen ich jetzt alles richtig Verstanden habe ,und manch ein Angler der von nicht richtig genisbar Spricht ,der meint in erster Linie die Gräten,nicht mal das Fleisch



Hm, also hier - und in anderen Threads auch - ist es doch meist so, das gesagt wird "eigentlich lecker, aber viele Gräten!". 
"Nicht schmackhaft" bezieht sich dann doch eher auf das Fleisch, siehe den Barben- oder Rapfenthread, die hier nicht allzu viele Fans haben. 
Bei Rotaugen schreibt die Mehrheit eher (und ich stimme dem auch zu), das diese zwar lecker sind, aber aufgrund ihrer Größe und in ihrer Gattung als Weißfisch viele Gräten besitzen und das Essen eine Pulerei ist.


----------

